# novice and new oriental rollers....question?



## novanod1966 (Sep 6, 2012)

hey there, 

my question is: if you were a novice fancier and just got 4 young preforming birds would you stock them without letting them fly so as to breed them and fly their offspring? 

or, would you fly them to prove them and run the risk of BOP attack, skying out, or flying away?  

these are the only birds i have and had to ship them as no one local has the breed. i might add they are *oriental roller* pigeons just hatched this spring. 

thanks for any thoughts,
don


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello and welcome to P. Great question. Answer: Always stock up when birds are in short supply. You can loose all your birds in one day. So, do stock up and try out their offspring, if not, then switch the pairs around. That is what the homing pigeon folks do. They pay lots of $ , then they stock.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If it were me, I wouldn't fly them till I get some babies. Why risk losing them? You can always fly them later on.


----------



## scott lentz (Aug 3, 2015)

*rollers homing*

I lost a hen that I've had for almost a year, was paired and had 2 squeakers!
I had cleaned the loft and was putting them back when she turned, went out the door, caught the wind and was gone!!


----------



## novanod1966 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks to all who replied to my question. I think the best thing is to heed the advice you have given. .... thanks again


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

novanod1966 said:


> Thanks to all who replied to my question. I think the best thing is to heed the advice you have given. .... thanks again


*That is a good idea, since members here DO have loads of experience.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

scott lentz said:


> I lost a hen that I've had for almost a year, was paired and had 2 squeakers!
> I had cleaned the loft and was putting them back when she turned, went out the door, caught the wind and was gone!!



You need a screen over the doorway, pet screen, that drops down to the floor. You won't have that happen again. It works great.


----------



## scott lentz (Aug 3, 2015)

Thank for the info Jay. You do things forever and everything is fine, until something like that happens. I'm having a real problem replacing her as everyone that I knew has sold their birds and quit!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I love the screen. It wears like iron. I've had it up for years. When I open the door, the screen is there and you can see the whole loft. As I close the door, I push open the screen. I just stapled it to a piece of wood that is a bit wider then the door. Then screwed it up over the door. When you leave, you close the screen as you open the door. Easy. Put it up when we built the loft.


----------



## scott lentz (Aug 3, 2015)

*screen*

I have a sliding door in the loft so the screen would be simple, just hang it from the header. Tones of good info on this forum!!!
Scott


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When I first started with P.T. some people had what they called a man cage. Where you could walk into a small area and close the door before opening the next door to the loft. I loved the idea, but didn't have the room to do that. So I came up with the pet screen. Worked for me! LOL.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I have seen the same idea used at zoo's, when you enter the huge bird aviary it has 2 thick plastic screens to keep birds from flying out, it absolutely works. *


----------



## novanod1966 (Sep 6, 2012)

I've raised birds since I was 8yrs. I'm now 50... canaries, exotic finches, and even softbills. Good advice needs to be heeded. That extra door has kept me from losing many rare finches.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's funny! I thought I invented the idea! LOL. 
Such an easy and cheap fix, but it works.


----------



## novanod1966 (Sep 6, 2012)

i've read when a pair lays their eggs the 1st nest, fanciers toss the 2 eggs ...making the birds lay more. from what i understand this is only with the 1st eggs of the season. 
could someone tell me the reason behind this?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That doesn't make sense to me. Causing her to lay again right away is just using more of her calcium stores. I wouldn't do that.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree. Seems cruel and unhealthy to me, tossing out the first eggs.


----------



## novanod1966 (Sep 6, 2012)

they were discussing fostering early in the season and trying to get all their birds on the same time table....

i agree, if i were gonna foster i would use the 1st eggs as well ....seems like a waste of eggs and possible young.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

novanod1966 said:


> i agree, if i were gonna foster i would use the 1st eggs as well ....seems like a waste of eggs and possible young.


*It is a waste of the hen's calcium reserves and puts her thru unnecessary stress. *


----------

